# Trying to decide what to get....



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

i have been looking around but not quite sure what gun to get. i am looking for something that i can conceal but not too small that it is not fun to shoot, i had heard about the kahr cw series and the walther pps, both seem great but im in college and it will take a while to get that much cash. Any suggestions on what to get? thanks ,
matt


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Glock 19 makes a great starter gun. Also the S&W Sigma Series guns are pretty nice.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the Stoeger Cougar.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out the bersa 380 great gun for around $250 and is a lot of fun to shoot


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What *we* like is meaningless to you.
Go to a firing range that rents guns by the hour, and try as many different pistols as you can afford to use. Find out what fits *your* hand and *your* style of shooting. Go back a few times, rent the gun again, and make sure.
Then, armed with good and practical information, go buy yourself a pistol.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first gun?
9mm
which one
could you find a used glock?
g19 or g26 would be good and around the cheapest around along with XD 3" and M&P 3"


----------



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

it will be my first handgun and i would like to get my ccw. i had looked at some glocks at a local gun shop but they did not fit my hand very well and i had heard that those kahrs were similar to glocks but they fit me a lot better.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In your financial situation, this would be my choice, hands down.

http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/products_id/3050

These CZ-82's are 9x18 (Makarov), which is hotter than a .380, but less than a 9mm Luger (9x19). Most have considerable holster wear because they were carried by Czech policemen or army officers, but have good, clean bores. CZ quality and accuracy is up there with the best of them, and best of all, you can order it and pick it up at your LGS for around $250.

None of the $300 plus guns you can buy new will even approach the quality of this pistol.


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a .38 service but was looking for something smaller and wanted an auto. My budget was $500. After looking at and renting several options including glock, ruger, ect. I settled on the Xd 9mm in a sub compact frame. $475 including the standard and extended magazines. Shoots like a dream. So far I have put about 200 rounds through it and it is an awesome gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahr CW's are around 400 bucks, if that is too much right now your choices will be very limited. The Bersa .380 is a nice gun fun too shoot not to expensive. The Kahr CW is a good gun. The Ruger LCP is another less expensive but not so fun to shoot weapon. 

Hold a few, shoot some at the range or with a buddy. what can you shoot well feels good and give you confidence. Once you know that go make a deal on the gun you want and enjoy being a well informed handgun owner. In my opinion. If you find a gun you like and feels good to you you will be surprised how much easier it is to afford it. 


RCG


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Might try to find a LGS that has a layaway plan, and go that route.. Might be able to get more gun that way. Most give you 90-120 days to pay it off.. Just a thought...


----------



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Find something that fits you hands good. Don't buy something that you can't handle shooting allot of rounds. It's about you not other people. I have a 686+ it fits me good and a .357 I can shoot all day, If my wife lets me. I can also shoot 38 specials through it and they are half the price.:mrgreen:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*How to buy it*



mklo said:


> i have been looking around but not quite sure what gun to get. i am looking for something that i can conceal but not too small that it is not fun to shoot, i had heard about the kahr cw series and the walther pps, both seem great but im in college and it will take a while to get that much cash. Any suggestions on what to get? thanks ,
> matt


Most gun shops offer law-away programs and I think it's a very useful tool to buy your 1st gun. After you make your decision on which gun, you start the plan and you're motivated to pay it off because if you bail on it there's like a 20% cancellation fee.
Good Luck


----------

